# EV Instrumentation



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been quite impressed with the Xantrex LinkPro. After pulling 25Ah out of my pack, I charge up and come back to 0.1Ah. It's also nice that it can read down to 100mA and up to 500A.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

xrotaryguy said:


> What else is out there?


Check these out. I have not used one, but have heard some good reports.

http://www.ebikes.ca/drainbrain.shtml


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You might check out Dimitri's EV Display.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> After pulling 25Ah out of my pack, I charge up and come back to 0.1Ah.


 Eric, is your charger shut off by the minibms HVC signal each charge, rather than by the charger timer?


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

tomofreno said:


> Eric, is your charger shut off by the minibms HVC signal each charge, rather than by the charger timer?


Charger turns off with the timer, miniBMS is there only as a precaution, I don't charge my cells high enough to even trigger shunting.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, those Xantrex units are a great value. This is for an engineering class, so I had to do a decision matrix on it


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I like the Cycle Analyst. It does a lot of things and is very affordable to boot!


----------

